# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Όργανα Γυμναστικής >  Διαδρομος Γυμναστικης HAMILTON D-520.

## Illegalsaint

Το προβλημα δεν μπορεσα να το εντοπισω σε κανενα απο τα υπολοιπα θεματα.

Εκει που εκανα περπατημα στην ταχυτητα 6 για περιπου 10 λεπτα, ξαφνικα ακουστικε ενας θορυβος απο το μοτερ και η ταχυτητα για 1 δευτερολεπτο πηγε στο ΤΕΡΜΑ! και παραλιγο να πεσω κιολας...
Αφου ακουστικε ενα "τσακ" αμεσως το μηχανημα σταματησε και η οθονη εσβησε.

Ανοιξα το καπακι του διαδρομου και για πρωτη φορα ειδα ενα κουμπακι, το οποιο αποδεικνυεται οτι ηταν ενας θερμικος διακοπτης σειρας 88 των 6Α, ο οποιος καθε φορα που ανοιγω πλεον το διαδρομο μου τον σταματαει.

Τον ανοιγω(δεν ανοιγει η οθονη), αλλα ξεκιναει κατευθειαν το μοτερ στο τερμα της ταχυτητας του και μετα κανει ενα τσαφ ο διακοπτης και τον σταματαει.

Δυο φορες που δοκιμασα να τον ανοιξω εριξε την ασφαλεια στον πινακα(οχι την γενικη), αλλα τις περισσοτερες φορες κανει αυτο που σας περιεγραψα παραπανω.

Ο διαδρομος ειναι στην κατοχη μου τα τελευταια 3 χρονια και η χρηση του ειναι φυσιολογικη με περιπου 100 χιλιομετρα το μηνα περιπου και με παυσεις των 2 μηνων που βαριεμαι αφανταστα ακομα και να τον κοιταξω.

Γινεται κανονικα η λιπανση του διαδρομου και το βαρος μου ειναι 90 κιλα ενω ο διαδρομος αντεχει μεχρι 130.
Το μοτερ του ειναι 2 hp, με καταναλωση 1500w και 180v συνεχομενου ρευματος(δεν εχω ιδεα μη ψαρωνετε).

Πιστευω οτι ημουν αρκετα περιγραφικος.

Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερον οποιαδηποτε βοηθεια σας.

Τελος χαιρετω ολη τη παρεα. Μεχρι να ενεργοποιηθει ο λογαριαμος διαβασα αρκετα και πραγματικα κανετε πολυ καλη δουλεια εξυπηρετοντας τον κοσμο. Μπραβο!

----------


## FILMAN

Έχει βραχυκυκλώσει τουλάχιστον το MOSFET (ή το IGBT, δεν ξέρω τί από τα δύο έχει) που οδηγεί τον κινητήρα, όπως επίσης πρέπει να έχεις πρόβλημα και στο soft start όπου ίσως έχει βραχυκυκλώσει το θυρίστορ που υπάρχει εκεί (ή έχουν κολλήσει οι επαφές του ρελέ αν έχει ρελέ αντί για θυρίστορ)...

Σε κάθε περίπτωση μάλλον δεν θα μπορέσεις να κάνεις κάτι εσύ για να το φτιάξεις.

----------


## Illegalsaint

Φιλιππε σ`ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες,αλλα θα μπορουσες να τα γράψεις και Κινεζικά και θα καταλαβαινα πάλι τα ιδια :Smile:  . Μπορείς να μου μιλησεις σε ευρώ μαζί με τα μαστορικα στο περίπου για να έχω μια ιδέα τι με περιμένει? Επίσης μπορείς να υποθέσεις τι μπορεί να το προκάλεσε για να προσεχω στο μέλλον? Δεν ξερω πως μου εχει καρφωθει στο μυαλο, αλλα παίζει να φταιει η συγκεκριμενη μπριζα? Ευχαριστώ...

----------

ΣΤΡΕΜΠΕΝΗΣ (23-01-15)

----------


## Illegalsaint

Ο διαδρομος επιδιορθωθηκε με κοστος 140ε τελικα.

Τα προβληματα ηταν τα εξης... Ειχαν εκραγει τα mofset αν τα λεω καλα και τα αντικαταστησαμε και τα δυο και το μοτερ ειχε κανει τοξο(arc) αν το λεω παλι καλα απο την υπερβολικη συσσωρευση βρωμιας(χνουδια) και χρειαστηκε ανοιγμα, καθαρισμα και αντικαταστησαμε και τα καρβουνακια με την ευκαιρια...

Ερωτηση. Επειδη μου ειπε ο ανθρωπος οτι η ζημια κατα πασα πιθανοτητα προηλθε απο αυξομειωση ρευματος σκεφτομαι να παρω ενα ups. Μηπως και ενα απλο πολυμπριζο με προστασια surge θα εκανε δουλεια?

Εαν επιλεξω ups στα ποσα va να ειναι δεδομενων των στοιχειων που εχω γραψει στο πρωτο μου post? 

Ευχαριστω.

----------


## ezizu

Αν θέλεις να προστατέψεις το συγκεκριμένο μηχάνημα από τις αυξομειώσεις της τάσης της ΔΕΗ,δεν χρειάζεσαι UPS, αλλά ένα σταθεροποιητή τάσης με τα ανάλογα ηλεκτρικά χαρακτηριστά .

----------

